# Pristine Standard Poodles?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't love that they don't appear to do anything with their dogs. No confo showing, agility, obedience, hunting, anything. What is the goal for your puppies/breeding program? Just to sell pets to people or do you have a goal?
I'm not fully knowledgable on VWB disease but her current breeding has a dog that not only has 'fair' hips, but also is a carrier of VWB disease. Doesn't seem like the best choice in breeding stock.
I would look for a breeder that at least does something with their dogs to not only show that their dogs are capable, but also to show a breeder that is truly putting in the effort with their dogs.
You might have better luck in the states or if there are any places in canada where they have UKC shows (I can't see any near where I live).
Re-reviewing the website it looks like a couple dogs have titles (one a ckc title, one a ukc title), but judging by the fact that most of her dogs don't have anything I wonder if she bought those dogs already having their titles.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Basically those were my thoughts as well. 

Striking coats, but I wasn't fond of the structure with some of the dogs. 

My personal goal is to breed structurally correct dogs with sound temperament, workability, and over-all adherence to breed standard. 

I am moving on from this breeder, I just wanted to see if other's thoughts were in line with my own. The solid breeding is what had me questioning if I was wrong on my thoughts, but I am confident in my original analysis.

Thank you!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aside from what has already been said I think that you want a breeder who can be a mentor/partner to you as you learn the ropes. So finding a person who shows in conformation and/or performance sports and does all the right testing is really important. Also I don't remember the thread this was in or even an approximate date that this discussion took place but I know there was someone who was asking about how to get started and several people suggested to this person that they find a breeder who would "give" them a male to show and get a title on as a way to learn how to groom and handle before getting a girl to breed.


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm friends with some stellar solid and MC poodle breeders and have quiet a few feelers out. Someone just suggested them to me, and while I was going to write them off immediately, the dogs listed for the solid breeding kind of stopped me in my tracks.

I've got lots of great friends to help me out along the way, and I am in no rush. I won't be adding a prospective foundation pup for at least a year, I'm just seeing what's out there that I don't see everyday .


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just went to the site and although there doesn't seem to be a lot of show titles, she does claim to do all the health testing and also, her planned breeding this summer is with an Arreau dog! (Silken Arreau Where's the Beef... call name 'Angus') and I really doubt Arreau would breed to a sub par breeder!!!! Angus has a thread here from when he was a pup and he is a beautiful boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You know, all one can ask of a breeder is to learn and grown. Judy has been doing that. She will be breeding some lovely solid litters (I know diddley squat about partis) and they will be fully tested and hopefully shown. The red girl being bred to Angus is a CKC champion.


----------

